# quick snap shots from my balcony



## Fadi (Jan 17, 2006)

It was foggy for several days last week.  I woke up one morning, looked out side and said something like "Gah! I hate this weather"  Then looked up to the horizon.  wow!  Grabbed my camera and took a couple of quickies.  I should have used a tripod in hindsight, but i still like the results  

9th floor balcony, looking NW towards Washington DC over Alexandria VA.


----------



## Eightball Walker (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome shot!


----------



## kelox (Jan 18, 2006)

I love the fog in this one. I've been trying to get some similar to this, but haven't been in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Aoide (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow this is great!


----------



## PhotoGuy30523 (Jan 25, 2006)

beautiful...i wish i had something like that


----------

